# Quest Protein Chips



## blundig (Jul 16, 2021)

Anyone else like these? They really improved them. They used to taste like chalk but they're good now. Just ate 2 bags, which is a total of 280 calories, 40 grams of protein, and 8 grams of carbs.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 16, 2021)

Yes, the tortilla style are good.  Loaded taco flavor rocks.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 16, 2021)

Where did you find them at?


----------



## blundig (Jul 16, 2021)

Vitamin Shoppe originally, but recently I bought them at Walmart. Liked them so much I just ordered them online from Walmart, with free shipping. 3 flavors--all good


----------



## RoidKings (Jul 16, 2021)

Good shout, I gotta try these out. What's the price like for a bag?


----------



## blundig (Jul 17, 2021)

RoidKings said:


> Good shout, I gotta try these out. What's the price like for a bag?


Depending upon quantity and whether you subscribe, 2-2.50 a bag. Free delivery from Walmart.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 17, 2021)

Bro they are fuckin delicious. Every time I go to Popeyes to grab shops i grab a bag and the quest imitation resses cups so good


----------

